# February Sales Support Enhancements Announced



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Just remember where you heard this first!

:angel:

Lease/APR Cash 
*Must fund via BMWFS

MY 2013 3 Series Sedans = $1,000
MY 2013 5 Series Sedan = $1,500

Order today!

:supdude:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Other highlights include:

Residual enhancements on MY 2013 7 Series
Pull Ahead to now include MY 2011 3, 5, X5, and Z4 models.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Just remember where you heard this first!
> 
> :angel:
> 
> ...


Jon, I should take delivery next Saturday of my 328i Sedan. I am currently qualified for the December incentive at 58% (3yr/15K) at .00130 MF and $1000 Holiday Cash.

So with the Feb incentive, I can get the same deal except with a 60% residual? My understanding is the MF remained the same in Feb as in Dec/Jan and the residual is 60%.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Be sure to ask your Client Advisor too about the all-new "Turn-Key Credit Program" accompanying the OLP Program. In a nutshell, a current FS Lease/Owner's Choice who returns their vehicle and finances a new BMW with BMWFS within 30 days of the return date is eligible to receive a 1st Payment Credit up to $500 towards their new BMW.

If this doesn't get you excited about buying another new BMW, frankly nothing will..

:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dzaborn said:


> Jon, I should take delivery next Saturday of my 328i Sedan. I am currently qualified for the December incentive at 58% (3yr/15K) at .00130 MF and $1000 Holiday Cash.
> 
> So with the Feb incentive, I can get the same deal except with a 60% residual? My understanding is the MF remained the same in Feb as in Dec/Jan and the residual is 60%.


I'm done working now for the day, please check with your dealer. I can't speak for your region, but the new marketing cash is the same as the Holiday Cash, so with the higher residuals, best to go with the newer programs most probably...


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Can you explain the pull ahead? I have a 2011 due back May 20th. Feb March and April payments remaining. If I placed an ED order right now for pickup in say May, would the pull ahead benefit me at all? I.e. can I turn in my current BMW now, have the remaining 3 payments forgiven and pick up my new car in a few months?


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> Other highlights include:
> 
> Residual enhancements on MY 2013 7 Series
> Pull Ahead to now include MY 2011 3, 5, X5, and Z4 models.


Any 2011 MY or early 2011 MY?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

the J-Man said:


> Can you explain the pull ahead? I have a 2011 due back May 20th. Feb March and April payments remaining. If I placed an ED order right now for pickup in say May, would the pull ahead benefit me at all? I.e. can I turn in my current BMW now, have the remaining 3 payments forgiven and pick up my new car in a few months?


ALL 2011 maturing through August 31st for the models stated are eligible for the Pull Ahead.

Contact your dealer for more information.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> ALL 2011 maturing through August 31st for the models stated are eligible for the Pull Ahead.
> 
> Contact your dealer for more information.


Jon, my 2011 X5d will mature on Sept 2. Do you think they'll allow 2 days to pull me ahead? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

roots said:


> Jon, my 2011 X5d will mature on Sept 2. Do you think they'll allow 2 days to pull me ahead? :dunno:


They usually don't budge on these rules... I've never seen an exception on this, unfortunately.

A couple of months from now they probably will extend it out further...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> They usually don't budge on these rules... I've never seen an exception on this, unfortunately.
> 
> A couple of months from now they probably will extend it out further...


Ok, I'll keep an eye out then. Thanks!


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

roots said:


> Jon, my 2011 X5d will mature on Sept 2. Do you think they'll allow 2 days to pull me ahead? :dunno:


We must have started the lease on the same day... mine also matures on Sept 2.

As Jon already said, BMW will probably extend it though.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone post the revamped lease rates for the 7 series when they have a chance?

Thanks very much!


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks - that is great news!



Jon Shafer said:


> Just remember where you heard this first!
> 
> :angel:
> 
> ...


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can you combine the 1k for the 2013 active hybrid 3 + 3500 Eco and loyalty? How long are these good for and can you lock in the rates for a European delivery?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dima123 said:


> Can you combine the 1k for the 2013 active hybrid 3 + 3500 Eco and loyalty? How long are these good for and can you lock in the rates for a European delivery?


Of course you can. Current program expires 2/28. Standard rate locks apply.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

enigma said:


> We must have started the lease on the same day... mine also matures on Sept 2.
> 
> As Jon already said, BMW will probably extend it though.


Me three...on September 2nd...must be a good day for us...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Be sure to ask your Client Advisor too about the all-new "Turn-Key Credit Program" accompanying the OLP Program. In a nutshell, a current FS Lease/Owner's Choice who returns their vehicle and finances a new BMW with BMWFS within 30 days of the return date is eligible to receive a 1st Payment Credit up to $500 towards their new BMW.
> 
> If this doesn't get you excited about buying another new BMW, frankly nothing will..
> 
> :bigpimp:


Does this work along with pull-ahead, or is an either-or? Would be nice if they could be combined. :angel:


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

*7 series*

Interested in more info on the 7 series if available. What are the lease enhancements and any money back?
Thank you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Does this work along with pull-ahead, or is an either-or? Would be nice if they could be combined. :angel:


They can be combined.

I have a super-busy day going here, if you has any more questions maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

bsatestb said:


> If the incentive expires on Feb 28 and my ED delivery is May 23rd what is the exact way to proceed to ensure I get the $1500.00 incentive? When you say sign in late April you mean the contract and financing correct? I am waiting to hear back from my CA but I want to be properly informed when talking to him. Thanks again..


 You need to lockin the Feb incentive by submitting order and finance app before Feb 28

Then you have till April 28 to sign papers, first payment etc and you can take delivery in May


----------



## bsatestb (Nov 23, 2012)

Got it. Thanks for your help.



EDF30 said:


> You need to lockin the Feb incentive by submitting order and finance app before Feb 28
> 
> Then you have till April 28 to sign papers, first payment etc and you can take delivery in May


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Need confirmation on the pull ahead...i have a 2011 328 due in june. do i qualify?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

justinnum1 said:


> Need confirmation on the pull ahead...i have a 2011 328 due in june. do i qualify?


yes


----------



## vww12 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are planning on ordering an E70 X5 50i before the production ends, I know there are no incentives for the X5 50i this month, but do you anticipate any cash/incentives for the E70 models in the next few months?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vww12 said:


> We are planning on ordering an E70 X5 50i before the production ends, I know there are no incentives for the X5 50i this month, but do you anticipate any cash/incentives for the E70 models in the next few months?


No. They are too hot-selling even in buildout.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I concur with Jon.


----------



## vww12 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> No. They are too hot-selling even in buildout.





[email protected] BMW said:


> I concur with Jon.


Thank you Jon and Greg, do you mind if I ask you what's the pricing situation like for E70(buildout) right now?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

justinnum1 said:


> Need confirmation on the pull ahead...i have a 2011 328 due in june. do i qualify?


Did you see the post above?



vww12 said:


> Thank you Jon and Greg, do you mind if I ask you what's the pricing situation like for E70(buildout) right now?


What's the current market like en Tejas?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Jon or Greg:

For the pull ahead program, I just bought 10,000 extra miles and added the cost to my monthly lease payments. In this case, will bmwfs only pay for 3 months of the original contract lease payments and charge me for the actual mileage overage at turn in or do I have to pay for the 10,000 even if I don't use it up? I don't mind paying for my actual extra miles, I just want be sure. My lease expires August 10. 

Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jagu said:


> Jon or Greg:
> 
> For the pull ahead program, I just bought 10,000 extra miles and added the cost to my monthly lease payments. In this case, will bmwfs only pay for 3 months of the original contract lease payments and charge me for the actual mileage overage at turn in or do I have to pay for the 10,000 even if I don't use it up? I don't mind paying for my actual extra miles, I just want be sure. My lease expires August 10.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about that one. Maybe you can call Customer Service (800)578-5000 and post the answer in this thread for the benefit of others who may be in the same situation?

Intuitively, I would say that if they are waiving 3 payments, it would be just that, right? Your current payment, not the original amount...

One thing I think people are missing in the understanding in general is that a "Pull Ahead" does not mean you are "turning in" your vehicle.

In fact, you are _trading it in_... The dealer must buy it. It is not going back to BMWFS and to auction as a traditional "lease return".

The dealer is going to make an appraisal, and work the deal based on that. The Pull Ahead part only means a reduced payoff amount.

Make sense?

:dunno:


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

So, for an upcoming 335i sedan ED in the summer...Could I combine the $1000 credit and the $750 loyalty? (After submitting app to lock the rate, of course)

Also, if I take delivery in June, but my current lease isn't up until the end of August (roughly when I expect the 335i to be back stateside), do I qualify for the turn-key program? Since "delivery" of my new car would occur in Munich, outside of the 30 day window of my current lease end.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Not sure about that one. Maybe you can call Customer Service (800)578-5000 and post the answer in this thread for the benefit of others who may be in the same situation?
> 
> Intuitively, I would say that if they are waiving 3 payments, it would be just that, right? Your current payment, not the original amount...
> 
> ...


Makes sense, thanks very much. I'll inquire at that phone number later in the week.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Not sure about that one. Maybe you can call Customer Service (800)578-5000 and post the answer in this thread for the benefit of others who may be in the same situation?
> 
> Intuitively, I would say that if they are waiving 3 payments, it would be just that, right? Your current payment, not the original amount...
> 
> ...


Jon, I'd think it's actually the opposite (they cover the original payment only)... I am in the same boat, bought some extra miles, and it is broken out separately on my monthly invoice:

Base payment $xxx
Sales/Use tax $xx
Mileage Adjustment $xxx
Sales/Use tax $xx

The way they split it out leads me to believe that even if they waive the payments, I'm still on the hook for the miles. Or think about it another way, if they waive that amount as well, they are "penalizing" the person that pays in full for the extra miles while giving the folks that chose to pay for them by spreading over the remaining payments a freebie? I don't think they'd do that.

As you mentioned, it all gets thrown in the pot for payoff but I think this is one of those things that doesn't get "waived" by BMW on the pull ahead payoff and would need to be accounted for in negotiations with the dealer (just like other outstanding liabilities on the payoff).


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> Jon, I'd think it's actually the opposite (they cover the original payment only)... I am in the same boat, bought some extra miles, and it is broken out separately on my monthly invoice:
> 
> Base payment $xxx
> Sales/Use tax $xx
> ...


Even if you paid for the miles up front and you don't use the miles, do they ever give monetary credit to be used for extra miles on the new car or for anything else?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Jon, I'd think it's actually the opposite (they cover the original payment only)... I am in the same boat, bought some extra miles, and it is broken out separately on my monthly invoice:
> 
> Base payment $xxx
> Sales/Use tax $xx
> ...


You might be right. If someone could find out for sure that'd be great.

Besides all of this sales stuff, I am buried in Bimmerfest event preparation/promotion, so if someone can call FS, that would be very helpful to settling this question.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> You might be right. If someone could find out for sure that'd be great.
> 
> Besides all of this sales stuff, I am buried in Bimmerfest event preparation/promotion, so if someone can call FS, that would be very helpful to settling this question.


Jon, I appreciate it. I'll call them on Tuesday and report back here.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

jagu said:


> Even if you paid for the miles up front and you don't use the miles, do they ever give monetary credit to be used for extra miles on the new car or for anything else?


If you buy excess miles (>15k per year) when you contract the lease, they refund unused miles >15k per year at the end of the lease. If you do a midterm adjustment and don't use them all, they won't refund those miles.


----------



## cnyf30 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I need a bit of help. I have a 11 e90 sedan which is a lease that matures July 6, 13. last payment is june 18th. I have a deal for a 13 f30 sedan which is on the boat and will be here by march (so Im told). My question is 1: if i pay my feb, march payment, the the pull ahead will cover my remaining payments? 2: i qualify for the 750 loyalty, and the $1000 lease cash, but not the $500 turn key?, lastly my dealer informed me that I must take delivery by 4/1 in order to qualify for the pull ahead on my current 11 sedan as he advised me it expires on that date. Im in NY if that matters. Thanks for the assistance :thumbup:


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey jon, did you get rid of the f30?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

justinnum1 said:


> hey jon, did you get rid of the f30?


Nope, Mrs. Shafer is driving the 335i.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Any word on the enhanced 7er lease incentives?


----------



## likegadgets (Jan 14, 2007)

jagu said:


> Even if you paid for the miles up front and you don't use the miles, do they ever give monetary credit to be used for extra miles on the new car or for anything else?


While I did not pay for extra miles, I returned a leased car with only 16,000 miles (had 10K per year or 30K allowance). I did a pull ahead (2 months before lease end - 2 payments remaining) and leased a new car with BMWFS. On the new lease 1st statement BMWFS isssued me a loyalty "low miles return" $300 credit. This on top of the $700 APP credit (December) towards 1st month payment and the $750 loyalty credit.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> You might be right. If someone could find out for sure that'd be great.
> 
> Besides all of this sales stuff, I am buried in Bimmerfest event preparation/promotion, so if someone can call FS, that would be very helpful to settling this question.


Ok, I just called BMWFS and they told me that if you do the pull ahead program they will not reimburse for any extra miles that was bought. They also said that the pull ahead program will only pay for the original contract payment and not the new payment with extra miles but you can "work it out" with the dealer.

So, lesson learned from now on I will lease my cars with 10k miles at the highest residual, put miles on it and work out a pull ahead deal with the dealer at lease end.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

What the heck? Why are thev7 series deals so secretive?


----------



## angler (Aug 12, 2008)

jagu said:


> Ok, I just called BMWFS and they told me that if you do the pull ahead program they will not reimburse for any extra miles that was bought. They also said that the pull ahead program will only pay for the original contract payment and not the new payment with extra miles but you can "work it out" with the dealer.
> 
> So, lesson learned from now on I will lease my cars with 10k miles at the highest residual, put miles on it and work out a pull ahead deal with the dealer at lease end.


Did you buy the miles upfront with one payment rather then putting them into the monthly payment?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mikeriley said:


> What the heck? Why are thev7 series deals so secretive?


What do you mean? The only news is that the residuals were inflated.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

angler said:


> Did you buy the miles upfront with one payment rather then putting them into the monthly payment?


I just added them to my remaining monthly payments last month.


----------



## angler (Aug 12, 2008)

jagu said:


> I just added them to my remaining monthly payments last month.


So you won't loss all of the money since you will not be paying for the miles in the pull ahead months? Am I missing something?


----------



## highflying (Sep 8, 2012)

mikeriley said:


> What the heck? Why are thev7 series deals so secretive?


Using the lease numbers shown on BMWUSA, the current 10K miles residual appears to be 58% on 740 and 750. I assume the MF is still .00130. My question is, is there any other incentive cash available other than $3500 lease cash, loyalty, and USAA?


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

highflying said:


> Using the lease numbers shown on BMWUSA, the current 10K miles residual appears to be 58% on 740 and 750. I assume the MF is still .00130. My question is, is there any other incentive cash available other than $3500 lease cash, loyalty, and USAA?


Ridewithg shows the numbers in the low 50s, have they been inflated for feb from there?
Is the 3500 for 7 series as well as 6 series?


----------



## highflying (Sep 8, 2012)

mikeriley said:


> Ridewithg shows the numbers in the low 50s, have they been inflated for feb from there?
> Is the 3500 for 7 series as well as 6 series?


I don't know what the residual was before. BMWUSA.com shows the same cash incentive for 6 as the 7.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

highflying said:


> I don't know what the residual was before. BMWUSA.com shows the same cash incentive for 6 as the 7.


Thanks for that info. If the residual is truly inflated might make a good time to do an ED!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mikeriley said:


> Thanks for that info. If the residual is truly inflated might make a good time to do an ED!


Residuals are inflated 3-4% across the entire 7 Series line.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Residuals are inflated 3-4% across the entire 7 Series line.


Including the B7? Can you share what the residuals are for the B7? Thanks


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

angler said:


> So you won't loss all of the money since you will not be paying for the miles in the pull ahead months? Am I missing something?


yes, he will still have to pay. When you "add it to the payment" it doesn't really go into the payment, just an extra line item on the invoice. So let's say payment is $500 and then you add $100 a month for extra miles. It gets split out on the bill, you'll owe $600 but there are two line items. Pull ahead would cover the $500 base payment, but leaves behind the extra $100 for mileage in those months which he'd still owe.


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

cnyf30 said:


> So I need a bit of help. I have a 11 e90 sedan which is a lease that matures July 6, 13. last payment is june 18th. I have a deal for a 13 f30 sedan which is on the boat and will be here by march (so Im told). My question is 1: if i pay my feb, march payment, the the pull ahead will cover my remaining payments? 2: i qualify for the 750 loyalty, and the $1000 lease cash, but not the $500 turn key?, lastly my dealer informed me that I must take delivery by 4/1 in order to qualify for the pull ahead on my current 11 sedan as he advised me it expires on that date. Im in NY if that matters. Thanks for the assistance :thumbup:


I know as much as anyone reading this thread from the beginning so if I'm wrong, one of the CA can correct me.

1. You get 3 payment waived (April, May, June)
2. You probably do not qualify for turn key because your lease termination date (July) is not within 30 days of your new car delivery (around April 1).
3. You have 60 days from Feb 28 to take delivery and qualify for the February $750 OLP and $1000 lease cash assuming you locked in your BMWFS approval on Feb 28. The pull ahead credit is not related to normal incentive and BMWFS rate lock and will expire. Per Jon, the pull ahead involves the dealer doing a trade-in transaction so your pull ahead credit is only good as long as BMWFS will pay the dealer for the difference between stated residual and actual amount owed, up to the amount totaling 3x your monthly payment - and that date may indeed be April 1... though no CA has confirmed that yet in this thread. But in any case, the odds are that pull ahead program will be extended (that was implied in some of the responses from CAs).


----------



## cnyf30 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, thanks. Your right, dealer will take my car cover April, May, and June's payment. Ill take delivery April 1st of the new 328i Msport that is on its way. I get the $750 loyalty, and the $1000 lease cash. Dealer really gave me a great deal.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

To understand this all correct here is what I should be able to get:

We are turning in our 328xi late May and plan to do ED for a new 328xi on June 10th 2013. We are in Colorado so should get 90 days lock. 36 month lease.

So if we lock by the end of the month we would need to lease the new car around the 28th of May and should get:

1000 Lease Cash
Up to 500$ turn key payment credit (is this subtracted from the first payment ?)

Residual seems to be 60% on the 36 month with lease factor of .00130.

How do I calculate the turn key payment credit ? Would this lower my first payment by up to 500$ (including tax ?) or can I just subtract it from the invoice and spread it out ?

Also is it really possible to lock all this in now including lease cash and turn key payment credit with lease start late May 2013 ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

German Expat said:


> To understand this all correct here is what I should be able to get:
> 
> We are turning in our 328xi late May and plan to do ED for a new 328xi on June 10th 2013. We are in Colorado so should get 90 days lock. 36 month lease.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to add in the .0003 ED lease adder on the MF to cover the fact that BMWFS makes your second payment for you.

-MrB


----------



## 528iDC (Mar 29, 2008)

My 36 month lease expires July 30, 2013 and I placed an ED order for new vehicle for Germany pickup in mid-May. When the ED vehicle is re-delivered in the US, I plan to end my current lease (probably sometime in mid-June), taking advantage of the pull ahead program. 

My dealer said he will not be purchasing my current lease vehicle from BMWFS, but yet said the pull ahead program will apply for the remaining lease term (roughly 1 1/2 months - from mid-June to July 30). He also said I will get $500 turn key payment even though my new lease (to be signed in early May) and my lease termination (mid-June) will be greater than 30 days. I called BMWFS and got vague responses to questions about pull ahead and turn key program -- "your dealer is best to help you" -- "sound like you should be okay".

Few questions: 

1. Is the dealer correct in saying that I can turn in my vehicle early and take advantage of the pull ahead program by a few months, even though he doesn't have to purchase the vehicle? This seems contrary to prior posts and I want to ensure I am not stuck with 2 vehicles through my remaining lease term (July 30).

2. If I turn in my current lease mid-month (taking advantage of the pull ahead program), will BMWFS pro rate lease payments for the partial month?

2. Is the dealer correct that I will be able to receive a turn key program credit of $500 even though my new lease will be signed in early May and my lease turn (using pull ahead program) will be in mid-June (basically, the date of my new lease and lease expiration is greater than 30 days)? 

3. How is the turn key program credit applied if I need to sign a new lease in early May (paying first month lease amount) and won't turn my vehicle in until mid-June? Will I need to pay the first month payment and get a rebate back from BMWFS? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

528iDC said:


> My 36 month lease expires July 30, 2013 and I placed an ED order for new vehicle for Germany pickup in mid-May. When the ED vehicle is re-delivered in the US, I plan to end my current lease (probably sometime in mid-June), taking advantage of the pull ahead program.
> 
> My dealer said he will not be purchasing my current lease vehicle from BMWFS, but yet said the pull ahead program will apply for the remaining lease term (roughly 1 1/2 months - from mid-June to July 30). He also said I will get $500 turn key payment even though my new lease (to be signed in early May) and my lease termination (mid-June) will be greater than 30 days. I called BMWFS and got vague responses to questions about pull ahead and turn key program -- "your dealer is best to help you" -- "sound like you should be okay".
> 
> ...


I need to re-clarify as the misconceptions of "Pull Ahead" are everywhere.

The term "Pull Ahead" is a *misnomer*. It is not an an early lease termination. It is a trade-in. The dealer must purchase the vehicle. By pull-ahead all it means is we're selling you a new car before we're supposed to. All that is happening is BMW is reducing the contractual payoff by waiving up to 3 payments. The dealer must buy the car, which means they have to appraise it just like any other trade, and are only going to pay what they think it is worth. This is categorically different than an "early termination" where the lessee coughs up money to get them out of their contract early.

So...

1) He has to purchase the vehicle. Any statement otherwise is b.s..
2) Irrelevant question. The dealer pulls a payoff out of the "Infobahn" system that is good for 10 days. There in nothing to "pro-rate". The payoff is what it is plain and simple.
3) The new "Turn-Key" program rebate is applied to the new lease at time of contract and can be applied specifically towards cap reduction, or towards "drive-offs" which are comprised of 1st months payment, license fees, etc.

I hope this helps to clarify.

Find out how much experience the person you've been talking to has. The problem nowadays is that margins are so low, commissions are so low, that the majority of salespeople are uninformed "green peas" who have no clue what they are telling their customers.


----------



## FLBimmer (May 24, 2008)

Ordered a 335is with a MSRP of 60095. Got it down to a adjusted cap cost of 54324 dealing and 2250 in factory cash. 36/10k lease with a MP of 583. Zero down, fees upfront. Not to shabby. Expect delivery early April. Last payment due May 20th on current lease so using pull ahead program. Is that 'Turn Key' $500 available to me as well or am I too far out to qualify for it?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Just to follow up on the pull ahead program and refund of unused miles, I went to the dealer for an appraisal of my "loaded" 2011 335i. It was practically worthless, so no pull ahead for me and I am so glad I did not buy it. :rofl:

Further, BMW will not reimburse you for miles purchased mid contract.

I may still lease a car before the end of the month to avoid Georgia's new title tax of approx $4k. and I will have a 4 month period of 2 lease payments.:yikes:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jagu said:


> Just to follow up on the pull ahead program and refund of unused miles,* I went to the dealer for an appraisal of my "loaded" 2011 335i. It was practically worthless, *so no pull ahead for me and I am so glad I did not buy it. :rofl:
> 
> Further, BMW will not reimburse you for miles purchased mid contract.
> 
> I may still lease a car before the end of the month to avoid Georgia's new title tax of approx $4k. and I will have a 4 month period of 2 lease payments.:yikes:


Same happened to me with my "worthless" 11 535i. I did buy mine and I have decided to hang onto it. With 38k miles it is worth....wait for it.....24k below MSRP at just over a year old. I guess that 650i is going to have to wait a few years. :bawling: Oh well...I may just keep it until it is paid off and continue using it as my daily beater and get the 650 as a weekend toy. I know one thing for sure...the 650i/M6 is my new favorite BMW and I will get one eventually.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Same happened to me with my "worthless" 11 535i. I did buy mine and I have decided to hang onto it. With 38k miles it is worth....wait for it.....24k below MSRP at just over a year old. I guess that 650i is going to have to wait a few years. :bawling: Oh well...I may just keep it until it is paid off and continue using it as my daily beater and get the 650 as a weekend toy. I know one thing for sure...the 650i/M6 is my new favorite BMW and I will get one eventually.


LOL, my 2011 335i with an MSRP of $53k and purchase price of $46k appraised at $28k. I was not even upset at them because I saw them selling a comparable car for $35k asking price.
Lesson learned: I will continue to lease new and buy used


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

delete


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jagu said:


> LOL, my 2011 335i with an MSRP of $53k and purchase price of $46k appraised at $28k. I was not even upset at them because I saw them selling a comparable car for $35k asking price.
> Lesson learned: I will continue to lease new and buy used


It looks like your depreciation curve is almost as bad as mine. I agree with the lease comment, but looking back it still made sense for me to buy my 535i (as long as I keep it). However, I have already decided the new 650/M6 will be a lease and I will just pay for whatever miles I use above the 15k a year. I was not upset with the dealer or Carmax. Something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It is what it is.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

Are 39-mo leases offered in this incentive/enhancement?


----------



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

According to the bmwusa.com site, the $339*/month for 36 months. $1,000 Lease/APR Credit and $750 Loyalty Cash has been extended until April 1, at least for the 328i sedan. Don't know about other models. Residual still 63% on a 10,000 mile lease, $25732 on an MSRP of $40845.
Check the site for details and other models.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

It looks like pretty much all of the programs remained the same for March. Im looking at 6 coupes and they remained the same.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

DJHakim said:


> Are 39-mo leases offered in this incentive/enhancement?


My sales rep quoted me 39 month residuals and they were not good.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

German Expat said:


> My sales rep quoted me 39 month residuals and they were not good.


What was the 39 month residual?


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

dima123 said:


> What was the 39 month residual?


I have to admit I forgot because he only told me verbally and we did not even do the calculation. It was a couple percentages off and no point to even waste the time calculating the lease rates.
Also we were not this interested because May / June is a very good time for us for European Delivery every couple years.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

dima123 said:


> What was the 39 month residual?


My experience is that it is 1 pt less than that of 36 mo. I've also been told the 39 mo does not qualify for this enhancement (though it did for last incentive). Hmm.


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

*Expanded Pull-Ahead Program?*

Hi. First off, thank you for this forum and all the great information it provides. It has literally saved me thousands over the years as I negotiated several BMW leases/purchases.

My question... In approximately one week, I'll be turning in my leased 2011 135i for a new lease on a 2013 335i. My current lease has a maturation date of April. I was informed back in January that my 135i was not eligible for the Pull-Ahead Program. Even so, I went ahead with ordering my 335i knowing that I was responsible for one overlapping lease payment.

Today, I emailed my CA to get a status update on my car and he informed me that my 135i might now be included in the Pull-Ahead after all. He said he would confirm the info next week when my car arrives. I figured, in the meantime, I would throw this out to the BimmerFest community and dealers to see if anyone was aware of the Pull-Ahead Program being expanded?

Thanks in advance. It would certainly be a welcome bonus to find out that I wasn't going to have a double lease payment March after all.


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

My CA told me that the turn-key credit program was extended through March. He didn't mention the pull-ahead, though.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

Did these promotions carry into March?


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 25, 2008)

It's my understanding that the $500 Turn-Key and $1000 lease cash programs are still available in March (perhaps a dealer can confirm), but the additional program I would love to see, is the Pull-Ahead being applicable to my 2011 135i. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> Find out how much experience the person you've been talking to has. The problem nowadays is that margins are so low, commissions are so low, that the majority of salespeople are uninformed "green peas" who have no clue what they are telling their customers.


Another reason to use a board sponsor.


----------

